# New pics of Levi...........



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

He's a doll Mary! Oh wait....did you actually name him in this one?? lolol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> He's a doll Mary! Oh wait....did you actually name him in this one?? lolol


Yeah....just for you since you cant figure out who is who and how many times have you been over here.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is adorable, glad he is such a good boy.
Wish you where closer I snatch him right up...LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Yeah....just for you since you cant figure out who is who and how many times have you been over here.


ROFL! I think I've taught you well in the "one-liners" category LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is such a cutie and I think he reminds me of Cruiser when he was little. I think it is the ears. And we all saw how Cruiser grew into his. Levi is just adorable


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think he reminds me of the Cruiseman too.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a cute puppy ,glad he is such a good boy for you.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

He is adorable.You should keep him.The crew will squeeze for him.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Levi is absolutely gorgeous i too vote you should keep him your crew will fit him in hehe.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm In Love !!!!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a handsome boy, I'm sure you're having a blast with him!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He will have a forever home very soon! : )


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> Levi is absolutely gorgeous i too vote you should keep him your crew will fit him in hehe.


NOOOOOOO..IM not keeping him...... the Inn is full......


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

He's getting cuter every day - is up for adoption?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> He's getting cuter every day - is up for adoption?


Not Yet.....Bob wants to wait.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good looking boy you have there. Are you going to keep him? (just kidding)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, I was just looking at puppy Penny pictures and his ears don't look any bigger than hers ( to me anyway).










Don't listen to all this ear talk sweet Levi ( even though with those ears it would be easy to do !)....... they're just perfect in my book !!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at those eyes!!!! He is one little focused dude!!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

After being at your place he'll obviously need to go to a lively, multi dog household. Anyone driving to California in the foreseable future?


----------

